# Gesshin Hide Chinese Cleaver with Engraved Cranes



## JBroida (Aug 12, 2012)

Finally had some free time to get this one up on the website:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...shin-hide-white-2-chinese-cleaver-cranes.html







Measurements:

Total Length- 335mm
Blade Length- 228mm
Blade Height at Heel- 105mm
Blade Height at Middle- 109mm
Blade Height at Tip- 106mm
Handle Length- 116mm
Handle Width- 22.5mm
Spine Thickness at Handle- 3.12mm
Spine Thickness at Middle- 2.9mm
Spine Thickness at Tip- 1.25mm
Blade Thickness Between Spine and Edge at Tip- 2.20mm
Blade Thickness Between Spine and Edge at Heel- 3.00mm
Weight- 641g


----------



## tgraypots (Aug 12, 2012)

good looking cleaver!


----------



## Vertigo (Aug 12, 2012)

My internets are being super stupid today, so I had a ton of time between clicking the link and seeing the price to contemplate exactly how much I would spend on this cleaver. Thankfully, it was still quite a bit more than the "damnit, fine I'll buy it anyways" high spot (which is just above the "I can afford this" high spot).

Crazy nice knife though.

:bashhead:


----------



## ThEoRy (Aug 12, 2012)

Good thing I'm not into cleavers.


----------



## wino (Aug 15, 2012)

I bought one of these Hide Cleavers from Jon and I'm very happy with the purchase. Can't get over how easy it is to get razor sharp. Very well made.

Wino


----------



## brainsausage (Aug 15, 2012)

Little too heavy for my taste, but it's reeeeeeeeeally cool looking


----------



## Customfan (Aug 15, 2012)

That is soooo nice! I wonder how hefty that is... Im acustomed to a #6. It might be a cool change of pace. Has anyone changed up the weight?


----------



## JBroida (Aug 16, 2012)

we have had a few in different thicknesses and weights... some like a #6, some like a #7, and so on


----------

